# Switch/plug height



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Then you would have floor lamps no more than 24" from the outlet.


 
And the receps would still be legal.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Then you would have floor lamps no more than 24" from the outlet.





480sparky said:


> And the receps would still be legal.


Which is an excellent illustration of why "legal" needs to be tempered with a bit of common sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Which is an excellent illustration of why "legal" needs to be tempered with a bit of common sense. :thumbsup:


True. If I was told by the HO to put all the receps at 48" AFF, I'd probably put a few more in than required. Instead of 10-12' apart, they'd by 6-8'.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

K2 said:


> 48-1/2 to the top or to the bottom and the drywaller only has to make 1 easy cutout generally speaking.
> 
> I like the receps as high as possible if I'm bending over to make them up. They'd be at 48 if I had my way.


 
I don't like to place the box in a seam, it makes it a PITA to tape and you always end up with mud in the box. I have been using 54" rock more and more these days.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> What about the jerk who breaks the box and doesn't want to say anything about it because he's afraid of being fired? I'll take care of my own boxes thank you. The sheet rockers shouldn't be doing the electricians job and vice-versa.


only about 1 in every 50 jobs do the electricians push all the wires in to the back of the box. If somebody is breaking boxes by pushing the wires in to the back of the box they must be chinnese boxes or the guy is just a total jack. We have never broke a box by pushing the wires in.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

1 in 50 huh? maybe you should come to nebraska and follow my guys for a day,i think your batting average will improve! :laughing:


----------

